# F-82 Production



## MIflyer (Dec 7, 2020)

Here is a neat shot showing F-82's and FJ-1's in production. Note the F-82's in zinc chromate; I assume they were going to be the nightfighter model?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2020)

Any idea the year? And would they do anything if it rained?


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 7, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Any idea the year? And would they do anything if it rained?



That shot has to be in Inglewood, CA. Take it from me, "It Never Rains In Southern California" At least not from April through September. First flight of the FJ-1 was on 11 Sep 1946 and deliveries began in October 1947. So, the summer of 1947 would be the likely time period.

Note that all of the F-82's had the outer wings painted with zinc chromate. I understand that all P-51's had their wings puttied with filler, sanded smooth and even the "natural aluminum" ones had the wings painted with silver lacquer. So presumably even the day fighter F-82's also had the wings painted the same way.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2020)

Cool shot!


----------

